# Riddles!



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Post your favorite riddles. Don't solve 'em. It ruins the fun. Though, I would advise Pm'ing the person if you think you've solved their riddle(s). It could be interesting. Heres one I'm sorta fond of.

The boy is a boy and the girl is a girl but the girl has no idea that she is a girl and the boy has no idea that he is a boy. The boy has long hair and the girl has short hair and the girl takes her top off in front of everyone while the boy thinks that rude and disgusting. Who's who?


----------



## Razzy (Jan 5, 2011)

Poor people have it, rich people need it, and if you eat it, you will die.

What is it?


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 5, 2011)

^What? Who's who? I dont get it 

Here's mine:

There's a bridge in the middle of the Sahara Desert. Its a long bridge, at least a mile long. Under the bridge is a bottomless pit to hell. 

A man must cross this bridge to deliver 3 brick of gold to an emperor on the other side. The maximum weight capacity of the bridge is 140 lbs. The man is 130 lbs, but each one of the bricks is 5 pounds (coming to a total of 145 lbs.)

The man crosses, successfully, with all 3 bricks. How does he do it?


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

My riddle is actually really bad. But it's the only one I could think of off of the top of my head right now.

Edit: To be honest, mine is really terrible. I would probably punch the person who told me this if I could. The answer: They're both babies.


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 5, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Poor people have it, rich people need it, and if you eat it, you will die.
> 
> What is it?



Woah...rubbing alcohol?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Poor people have it, rich people need it, and if you eat it, you will die.
> 
> What is it?



Nothing? 


Here's a classic:
"This thing all things devours:
Birds, beasts, trees, flowers;
Gnaws iron, bites steel;
Grinds hard stones to meal;
Slays king, ruins town,
And beats high mountain down."

What is it?


----------



## Razzy (Jan 5, 2011)

RaceCar said:


> Woah...rubbing alcohol?



Nope.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Nothing?
> 
> 
> Here's a classic:
> ...



Time?

And yes, the answer to mine is nothing.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Read the Hobbit, have we?


----------



## matt397 (Jan 5, 2011)

Whats brown and sticky ?


----------



## Razzy (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Read the Hobbit, have we?



Actually, no. haha.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

matt397 said:


> Whats brown and sticky ?







Doodie?
If the answer is "stick" I'm going to shoot myself.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh come on. Here's another.

You can take away the whole and still have some left. You can take away some and still have the whole left. What is it?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> Oh come on. Here's another.
> 
> You can take away the whole and still have some left. You can take away some and still have the *hole* left. What is it?



A barrel?

(Respelt a word.  )


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's an easier math one. If you like it, I'll post a more difficult math one:

In the year n-squared, I will be n years old. In what year was I born?

A non-math one:

It's a cold rainy night in Omaha. The wind is blowing 30 knots exactly due east, and it's 38° Fahrenheit. Relative humidity is 81%. Is it possible, 24 hours later, for it to be sunny and warm in Tulsa?

And a classic:

What magical thing swings by his thigh, hangs below the belt and beneath the folds of his clothes. It has a hole in its front end, stiff-set and stout, it swivels about.
Levelling the head of this hanging tool, its wielder hoists his hem above his knee.
It is his will to fill a well-known hole that it fits fully when at full length?


----------



## matt397 (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Doodie?
> If the answer is "stick" I'm going to shoot myself.



  yeah sorry, the answer is stick


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> A barrel?
> 
> (Respelt a word.  )


 

 nope. you're in the ballpark though.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> And a classic:
> 
> What magical thing swings by his thigh, hangs below the belt and beneath the folds of his clothes. It has a hole in its front end, stiff-set and stout, it swivels about.
> Levelling the head of this hanging tool, its wielder hoists his hem above his knee.
> It is his will to fill a well-known hole that it fits fully when at full length?



Please be nailgun please be nailgun please be nailgun please be nailgun please be nailgun


----------



## matt397 (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> And a classic:
> 
> What magical thing swings by his thigh, hangs below the belt and beneath the folds of his clothes. It has a hole in its front end, stiff-set and stout, it swivels about.
> Levelling the head of this hanging tool, its wielder hoists his hem above his knee.
> It is his will to fill a well-known hole that it fits fully when at full length?



A Key


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

matt397 said:


> A Key



I didn't even think about that. I just kept thinking dick.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

matt397 said:


> A Key



Yes. Have you heard that one before?


----------



## matt397 (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Yes. Have you heard that one before?



Quite some time ago, yes I have. Took me a minute though.

I have one, What do you call a virgin on a waterbed ?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> Oh come on. Here's another.
> 
> You can take away the whole and still have some left. You can take away some and still have the whole left. What is it?



Something wholesome?


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 5, 2011)

Got another one:

A man is robbing a bank. After he busts open all the safes and gets all the cash in his sack, he hears the Chief of Police on his megaphone. Chief says "Give it up, man. We have the FBI and SWAT Team covering every single entrance of the building, its in your best interest to surrender and turn yourself in."

But the man gets away. With the money. How does he do it?


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 5, 2011)

matt397 said:


> I have one, What do you call a virgin on a waterbed ?



A good time waiting to happen?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^^They didn't cover the exits.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Something wholesome?


 
Yes! and No. Not Something. Just wholesome. +1


----------



## matt397 (Jan 5, 2011)

RaceCar said:


> A good time waiting to happen?


a cherry float. giggity


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 5, 2011)

RaceCar said:


> Got another one:
> 
> A man is robbing a bank. After he busts open all the safes and gets all the cash in his sack, he hears the Chief of Police on his megaphone. Chief says "Give it up, man. We have the FBI and SWAT Team covering every single entrance of the building, its in your best interest to surrender and turn yourself in."
> 
> But the man gets away. With the money. How does he do it?


Whatever doesn't kill you just makes you....stranger.


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^^They didn't cover the exits.



God dammit. Would you beleive it took me 3 days to figure that one out? Well I still didn't actually figure it out either, my friend finally told me after 3 days. I was FUCKING PISSED


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Riddles are SO much easier when they are written down or typed. That might have been why.


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 5, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Whatever doesn't kill you just makes you....stranger.



Good try...scratch...but...incorrect.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^Heath Ledger's Joker reference.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 5, 2011)

Whats Irish and hangs out on your porch?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^My wasted (unofficial) uncle. 

EDIT:
OT, does anyone have close family acquaintances that your family refers to aunt or uncle for convenience sake, etc? Or is my family the only one?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> ^My wasted (unofficial) uncle.
> 
> EDIT:
> OT, does anyone have close family acquaintances that your family refers to aunt or uncle for convenience sake, etc? Or is my family the only one?



nope. 
Paddy o'Furniture


----------



## pink freud (Jan 5, 2011)

1 = 2
2 = 5
3 = 5
4 = 4
5 = 5
6 = 6
7 = 3
8 = 7
9 = 6

What am I?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Here's an easier math one. If you like it, I'll post a more difficult math one:
> 
> In the year n-squared, I will be n years old. In what year was I born?
> 
> ...



Anyone?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

You were born in 1980.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 5, 2011)

pink freud said:


> 1 = 2
> 2 = 5
> 3 = 5
> 4 = 4
> ...



A bunch of numbers.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> You were born in 1980.



Right-o


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

All time favorite, just cause I like it.  It's just the perfect format for the best riddles.

What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?


----------



## Razzy (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> All time favorite, just cause I like it.  It's just the perfect format for the best riddles.
> 
> What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?



A river.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> All time favorite, just cause I like it.  It's just the perfect format for the best riddles.
> 
> What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?



:EDIT: A minute too late.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

I know, it is easy. I just like it. 

Say my name and I disappear. What am I?


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

SILENCE!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Boom! Headshot.

Now for this one.

*Why is a Raven like a writing desk? *


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 5, 2011)

A man is laying on nothing but a golf club 10 feet in the air. How?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Boom! Headshot.
> 
> Now for this one.
> 
> *Why is a Raven like a writing desk? *



Isn't that one open to interpretation?


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Boom! Headshot.
> 
> Now for this one.
> 
> *Why is a Raven like a writing desk? *


 
oh come on... There is no answer to that one. Lewis Carrol never published one. Thats just mean. 

EDIT: Just kidding, I'm not angry. But really... There's no *right* answer to this one I suppose. Such an fantastic query though.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

More difficult problem - 

Two farmers take their flock of sheep to market to sell them. The number of price at which they sell each sheep is exactly equal to the number of sheep that they sell.

After they sell all of the sheep for full price, they decide to divide the money evenly between the two of them. They have only ten dollar bills, and a small number of one dollar bills (which is less than ten). Not being very good at math, they decide that the most fair way is to each take a ten dollar bill, one at a time, until all of the ten dollar bills are gone; however, the senior partner takes both the first and last bill. The senior partner offers the junior partner all of the one dollar bills, but still not satisfied, the junior partner demands that the senior partner write him a check to make the amount of profit exactly even between the two of them. The senior partner agrees.

What dollar amount needs to be on the check?


----------



## pink freud (Jan 5, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> A bunch of numbers.



Take some time to figure it out.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 5, 2011)

I see some LotR/hobbit fans up in here that like to post unsolvable riddles......I shall try my hands at this.....


"What's in my pocket?"




/trollface


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

And then later...

Thief, thief, thief! Baggins! We hates it, we hates it, we hates it forever!




EDIT:
V - Future-lol at bostjan.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> "What's in my pocket?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it a carrot? Or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

pink freud said:


> 1 = 2
> 2 = 5
> 3 = 5
> 4 = 4
> ...



A 7-Segment LED display who counts the number of LED's lighting up to display each number?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 5, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> A man is laying on nothing but a gold club 10 feet in the air. How?



Any takers?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been trying.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Any takers?



I don't really get it. He's laying on a gold club ten feet in the air?

Possibilities:
Maybe the gold club is really big. This doesn't explain why the club is gold.
Maybe the guy is really small and the club is being held up ten feet. Still doesn't explain why the club is gold.
Maybe the club and the guy are falling. Still doesn't explain why the club is gold.
Maybe the "gold club" is the name of a bar and it's one story tall.
Maybe it is a golden statue of a guy eating a club sandwich.

I guess it's too vague for me to narrow it down to one guess.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> A 7-Segment LED display who counts the number of LED's lighting up to display each number?



Winnar.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> More difficult problem -
> 
> Two farmers take their flock of sheep to market to sell them. The number of price at which they sell each sheep is exactly equal to the number of sheep that they sell.
> 
> ...



Any takers on this one? It seems like there is not enough information to answer, right? But there is...barely.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 5, 2011)

What's brown and rhymes with snoop?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> What's brown and rhymes with snoop?



Chicken Coop?


----------



## shredzilla509 (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought we were'nt supposed to answer these??? oh well. Here is one.

There is a penny in a wine bottle and you can't break the glass and you can't pull the cork out. how do you get the penny out of the bottle?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 5, 2011)

shredzilla509 said:


> I thought we were'nt supposed to answer these??? oh well. Here is one.
> 
> There is a penny in a wine bottle and you can't break the glass and you can't pull the cork out. how do you get the penny out of the bottle?



Push the cork in.


----------



## shredzilla509 (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Push the cork in.


 
yep.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Chicken Coop?


Funny, but incorrect.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> What's brown and rhymes with snoop?



I don't wanna say poop. 





Is it poop?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I don't wanna say poop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 for guessing the 'red herring' answer.

Wanna know the real one?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 5, 2011)

Elementary my dear Armada;

What's brown and rhymes with snoop?



































Dr. Dre


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Fucking yes! Deeeeeeeeeez nutttzzzz.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

What is yours but your friend uses more than you do?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 5, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> What is yours but your friend uses more than you do?


Your phone number?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's a question for ya. The only answers allowed are YES and NO.

"Is your answer going to be NO?"


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

That's a paradox, not a riddle.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Any takers on this one? It seems like there is not enough information to answer, right? But there is...barely.



.5(10 - the amount of single dollars)

Whatever that is, don't have time to figure it out


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 5, 2011)

4 is cosmic. Examples:
One is three, three is five, five is four, four is cosmic.

Nine is four, four is cosmin.

Fifteen is seven, seven is five, five is four, four is cosmic.

Fortyfive is nine, nine is four, four is cosmic.

Hardest riddle I've ever solved.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 5, 2011)

bostjan said:


> I don't really get it. He's laying on a *golf* club ten feet in the air?
> 
> Possibilities:
> Maybe the gold club is really big. This doesn't explain why the club is gold.
> ...



I meant golf, not gold.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> 4 is cosmic. Examples:
> One is three, three is five, five is four, four is cosmic.
> 
> Nine is four, four is cosmin.
> ...




wut


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada said:


> wut


 
Try to figure out why each number means something else, and why 4 is cosmic. 

HINT: four is four is four is four is four is four is four is four. (Cosmic)


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I meant golf, not gold.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> 4 is cosmic. Examples:
> One is three, three is five, five is four, four is cosmic.
> 
> Nine is four, four is cosmin.
> ...



it sounds like they're all cosmic to me..


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 5, 2011)

They all end up being cosmic eventually, because they all turn into 4 after awhile. 

Give me any number and I'll do it.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> They all end up being cosmic eventually, because they all turn into 4 after awhile.
> 
> Give me any number and I'll do it.



how about 14?!?!?


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 5, 2011)

Fourteen is eight, eight is five, five is four, four is cosmic.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 5, 2011)

There's a certain club which is for men only. There are 600 men who belong to this club and 5% of them wear one earring. Of the other 95%, half of them wear two earrings and the other half wear none. How many earrings are being worn in the club?


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 5, 2011)

^600?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 5, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> ^600?



Good man. I'm going to post a few simple ones, then get a little technical.

Starting tomorrow.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> Fourteen is eight, eight is five, five is four, four is cosmic.



okay... I'm going to write this down. try to figure it out. im really intrigued.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 5, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> okay... I'm going to write this down. try to figure it out. im really intrigued.


 
Once you figure it out it's a total mindfuck. I'll post some more examples.
twentyseven is eleven, eleven is six, six is three, three is five, five is four, four is cosmic

one million is ten, ten is three, three is five, five is four, four is cosmic.

sixty five and a half is seventeen, seventeen is nine, nine is four, four is cosmic

You can do it starting with words too.
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious is thirtyfour, thirtyfour is ten, ten is three, three is five, five is four, four is cosmic.

 Have fun!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Can you really not figure out the Four is Cosmic riddle? 


You are going to feel so foolish when you do.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> Once you figure it out it's a total mindfuck. I'll post some more examples.
> twentyseven is eleven, eleven is six, six is three, three is five, five is four, four is cosmic
> 
> one million is ten, ten is three, three is five, five is four, four is cosmic.
> ...



so what is the object? what exactly am i figuring out? clarify and ill be on my way  +1 for an awesome riddle btw


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

That clarification is key to the riddle.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 5, 2011)

The Armada gets it. haha. What you're trying to figure out is how you convert one of the numbers to another one.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

really really reminds me of the collatz conjecture... not gonna lie


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jan 5, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> okay... I'm going to write this down. try to figure it out. im really intrigued.



It's numeric, literally.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> It's numeric, literally.



Thought so. I'll work on this in good time. NO ONE POST THE ANSWER! Lol.. I'll P'm one of you think i think i have it


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll play.

A man is found in his car in a ditch with a gunshot wound to the head. Other than the damage sustained when the car went off the road, there is no damage- no broken glass, no bullet holes of any kind, NOTHING. There is no gun in the vehicle. There is no shell casing in the vehicle. Nobody was riding with him. How did it happen?


----------



## Daiephir (Jan 5, 2011)

I GOT IT!!!!!!  I feel incredibly foolish XD (Cosmic 4 Riddle)


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> I GOT IT!!!!!!  I feel incredibly foolish XD (Cosmic 4 Riddle)



Shhhh.... I'm gonna figure it out tomorrow. I need something to do during one of my four computer classes


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've a new one:

What happened to The Lounge?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^^You are going to feel so dumb. 

^Deletion.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

so they just got rid of the lounge completely? I was hoping someone was holding it hostage.....


----------



## bostjan (Jan 6, 2011)

pink freud said:


> .5(10 - the amount of single dollars)
> 
> Whatever that is, don't have time to figure it out



Yes, but there is a specific dollar amount written on the check.
So no one wants to guess the actual answer?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucas_061287 said:


> I'll play.
> 
> A man is found in his car in a ditch with a gunshot wound to the head. Other than the damage sustained when the car went off the road, there is no damage- no broken glass, no bullet holes of any kind, NOTHING. There is no gun in the vehicle. There is no shell casing in the vehicle. Nobody was riding with him. How did it happen?



Is the window up or down?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 6, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> A man is laying on nothing but a golf club 10 feet in the air. How?



A) He is Chris Angel.
B) There is a powerful electromagnet above him, and the golf club is iron, so it is attracted to the magnet, thus allowing him to be ten feet in the air.
C) There is a very powerful electromagnet below him, and the golf club is non-ferromagnetic, yet conductive material. The powerful magnetic field induces eddy currents in the club and in the man's body (to a lesser extent), which in turn produce opposing magnetic fields that levitate the man and the club ten feet in the air.
D) The man is suspended by wires and the golf club is super-glued to him.
E) The golf club is suspended by wires and super-glued to the man.
F) There is a powerful blower below the man, pushing both him and the club upward with a force exactly equal to the man's weight and the weight of the golf club combined.
G) There is no gravity.
H) There is gravity, but it is not observed by the man due to his free-fall.
I) The man is in orbit around the Earth, and the golf club is his rocket ship.
J) He was struck by lightning, causing the club to fly through the air taking the man with it.
K) Because Golfclub is eight, eight is five, five is four, and four is cosmic.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucas_061287 said:


> I'll play.
> 
> A man is found in his car in a ditch with a gunshot wound to the head. Other than the damage sustained when the car went off the road, there is no damage- no broken glass, no bullet holes of any kind, NOTHING. There is no gun in the vehicle. There is no shell casing in the vehicle. Nobody was riding with him. How did it happen?



He's in a convertible?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 6, 2011)

Somebody drove up next to him and shot him. I saw it on an episode of NCIS.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Somebody drove up next to him and shot him. I saw it on an episode of NCIS.


 
Then the driver would've had to have put the window down, which was not mentioned in the riddle. And if the murderer closed the window, they would need to get into the car and close it. They'd have to go in through the drivers door (normally the only unlocked door if he was a solitary passenger) and close the window. But, this would look like somehow the victim had closed their car window after they died. So it would be more likely that it was a covertible.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Then the driver would've had to have put the window down, which was not mentioned in the riddle. And if the murderer closed the window, they would need to get into the car and close it. They'd have to go in through the drivers door (normally the only unlocked door if he was a solitary passenger) and close the window. But, this would look like somehow the victim had closed their car window after they died. So it would be more likely that it was a covertible.



Damn I'm good.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2011)

A man was to be sentenced, and the judge told him, "You may make a statement. If it is true, I'll sentence you to four years in prison. If it is false, I'll sentence you to six years in prison." After the man made his statement, the judge decided to let him go free. What did the man say?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 6, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Damn I'm good.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> A man was to be sentenced, and the judge told him, "You may make a statement. If it is true, I'll sentence you to four years in prison. If it is false, I'll sentence you to six years in prison." After the man made his statement, the judge decided to let him go free. What did the man say?



"I'm going to spend six years in prison."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2011)

But because he said the false statement, and the judge did sentence him to 6 years, it would be true.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> But because he said the false statement, and the judge did sentence him to 6 years, it would be true.



Which would mean the judge would have to sentence him to 4 years, then making his statement false.

It's a paradox.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2011)

So why did he choose to let him fo free?


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 6, 2011)

Because Devin Townsend told him to.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> So why did he choose to let him fo free?



Because if he sentenced him to either after hearing that answer, it would make him look like a lying douchebag no matter what, so he had no other choice.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2011)

Correct sir.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Correct sir.


 

Ah. So Townsend wasn't involved?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 6, 2011)

A man was found, decapitated, in a room with the only way in and out locked from the inside. No sharp objects were found in the room when the police arrived- just a table, a rope, a stepladder, and a pipe running across the ceiling. What happened?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2011)

He hung himself, and over time decomposition which made muscle tissue softer ended up causing his body to separate from his head due to the weight?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 6, 2011)

Good explaination, but he's not decomposed yet. Still warm, in fact.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 6, 2011)

bostjan said:


> A) He is Chris Angel.
> B) There is a powerful electromagnet above him, and the golf club is iron, so it is attracted to the magnet, thus allowing him to be ten feet in the air.
> C) There is a very powerful electromagnet below him, and the golf club is non-ferromagnetic, yet conductive material. The powerful magnetic field induces eddy currents in the club and in the man's body (to a lesser extent), which in turn produce opposing magnetic fields that levitate the man and the club ten feet in the air.
> D) The man is suspended by wires and the golf club is super-glued to him.
> ...



He's on the roof.  Simple, aye?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 6, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Maybe the "gold club" is the name of a bar and it's one story tall.



I think I came close enough with that one, no?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 6, 2011)

John and Mike waged a bet on who could stay under water the longest without the aid of any breathing apparatus. Mike jumped in the pool and managed to stay under for one minute. John knew he could never beat Mike's time using his method, but he won by staying under for two minutes using an old trick. What did John do?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 6, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> John and Mike waged a bet on who could stay under water the longest without the aid of any breathing apparatus. Mike jumped in the pool and managed to stay under for one minute. John knew he could never beat Mike's time using his method, but he won by staying under for two minutes using an old trick. What did John do?



Inhaling his farts?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 6, 2011)

You're not even trying.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, I got it!
he filled a glass of water and put it above his head, therefore he was 'under water'.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 6, 2011)

There ya' go.

I've got some good ones, but I'll post them later on.


----------



## Necris (Jan 6, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Good explaination, but he's not decomposed yet. Still warm, in fact.


He tied the noose wrong so that when it broke his neck it also severed his head?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 6, 2011)

^There's no way the force of a man's weight could cause that. I thought the same thing.  Now, maybe if it were cabling...


----------



## MFB (Jan 6, 2011)

He hung himself with razor wire?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2011)

Man that dead guys story reminds me of a man who commit suicide with a chainsaw. Rested it on his neck, set a timer on it and took some sleeping pills. When the timer went off, the chainsaw turned on and sliced through his neck. Clever but tragic.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 6, 2011)

^Fucking brutal.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 6, 2011)

Razzy said:


> He's in a convertible?


 
Yarp.



What seven letters does one say out loud when they find thier lunch box empty?


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 6, 2011)

^ O.I.C.U.R.M.T.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 7, 2011)

MFB said:


> He hung himself with razor wire?



But there is no razor wire in the room.

There may be some things in the room that you cannot see, however; like air, for instance.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's one:

A young man asks an older man for his daughter's hand in marriage. The older man says that he will, but only if the younger man can beat him in two consecutive games of chess out of three total games. The older man says that the younger man will choose who is white first, then they will alternate sides each game.

The younger man know that he has an excellent chance of beating the older man if he is white, because he has a special opening trick that the old man will likely fall for, but his chance is less than favourable if he plays as black, because the old man is a good player.

Which side (white/black) should the younger man choose to play first, or does it even affect his odds?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

Black.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 7, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Here's one:
> 
> A young man asks an older man for his daughter's hand in marriage. The older man says that he will, but only if the younger man can beat him in two consecutive games of chess out of three total games. The older man says that the younger man will choose who is white first, then they will alternate sides each game.
> 
> ...



it seems unlikley that his odds will change which ever color he chooses to start off with, given that he must win two consecutive rounds and cannot play white two consecutive rounds. His being able to win the challenge is entirely dependent on his ability to beat the older man while playing black.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 7, 2011)

bostjan said:


> A man was found, decapitated, in a room with the only way in and out locked from the inside. No sharp objects were found in the room when the police arrived- just a table, a rope, a stepladder, and a pipe running across the ceiling. What happened?



he took the rope and stood on the top step of the step ladder. since nothing in the room is able to decapitate him, he took the 't' out of 'table' and thus was able to decapitate himself.

win


----------



## bostjan (Jan 7, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Black.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 7, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> it seems unlikley that his odds will change which ever color he chooses to start off with, given that he must win two consecutive rounds and cannot play white two consecutive rounds. His being able to win the challenge is entirely dependent on his ability to beat the older man while playing black.



Hint: Either way, he has to be able to win once as white and once as black, right?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 7, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> he took the rope and stood on the top step of the step ladder. since nothing in the room is able to decapitate him, he took the 't' out of 'table' and thus was able to decapitate himself.
> 
> win



Good one, but there was no t left over in the room after he used the able in table. 

Is there a way that there was something in the room that could have decapitated him, but that the average person would not have noticed in the room?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2011)

Did he somehow drop the table on his neck?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Did he somehow drop the table on his neck?



No. Actually, his body was found on the table, but his head was on the floor.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 7, 2011)

laying on the table, he suspended the step ladder with the rope and used it as a make-shift guillotine.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

^No way a step ladder would weigh enough, even if sharpened or something. 

This one's tricky.

Is there a puddle?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah, there's a puddle.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

Ice blade decapitation. 

Step ladder as path for blade, rope up and over pipe with said blade on other end acting as its own weight, and him lying on the table, step ladder over shoulders.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 7, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Ice blade decapitation.
> 
> Step ladder as path for blade, rope up and over pipe with said blade on other end acting as its own weight, and him lying on the table, step ladder over shoulders.



Exact-a-muno!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 7, 2011)

Wait what? Theres a puddle now? Could've explained all this originally.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn I was thinking that he hung himself, the pipe broke, and the air came out under such high pressure and (just happening to be coming in the direction of his neck) severed his head hahahahaha.

I would be such a shit detective. I watched Boondock Saints last night.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 8, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Damn I was thinking that he hung himself, the pipe broke, and the air came out under such high pressure and (just happening to be coming in the direction of his neck) severed his head hahahahaha.
> 
> I would be such a shit detective. I watched Boondock Saints last night.



in your defense, had you walked in to see the scene, you'd have seen the puddle.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 8, 2011)

Unless it evaporated.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 8, 2011)

A man and a boy are walking together. They both step out with their right feet first. The boys three paces while the man walks two. When will they both put their left feet forward together?


----------



## failshredder (Jan 8, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> A man and a boy are walking together. They both step out with their right feet first. The boys three paces while the man walks two. When will they both put their left feet forward together?


 
They won't, if we're assuming the rhythm is triplets against straight duplets.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

'Atta boy.

Here's another simple one: Something extraordinarily unusual happened on the 6th of May, 1978 at 12:34 pm.

What was it?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 9, 2011)

12:34 5/6/78


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

Good man.

How far can a dog run into the woods?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 9, 2011)

Does it have something to do with the word "bark"?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Good man.
> 
> How far can a dog run into the woods?



Halfway. After that he would be running out of the woods.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 9, 2011)

Smooth.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Halfway. After that he would be running out of the woods.



This guy knows what's up. If you used Google to search it, I will be mildly disappointed.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> This guy knows what's up. If you used Google to search it, I will be mildly disappointed.



Nope, it was a riddle I heard when I was 10. If it makes you feel better, it had me stumped for days until I asked for that person to just tell me the answer.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay, try this on for size:
If a dog is in the middle of a forest, is it half way in or half way out?

I don't actually know, I'm just with the "half full or half empty" question.


----------



## timbaline (Jan 9, 2011)

When does 1+3=7?


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 9, 2011)

timbaline said:


> When does 1+3=7?



When you've a mathematical fallacy?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2011)

I have one for your guys to solve...

Ripped from my mother's womb,
Beaten and burned,
I become a blood thirsty killer.
What am I?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 9, 2011)

What English word is nine letters long, and can remain an English word at each step as you remove one letter at a time, right down to a single letter? List the letter you remove each time and the words that result at each step.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 9, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> I have one for your guys to solve...
> 
> Ripped from my mother's womb,
> Beaten and burned,
> ...



Iron ore.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> What English word is nine letters long, and can remain an English word at each step as you remove one letter at a time, right down to a single letter? List the letter you remove each time and the words that result at each step.



oh now this is a good one. +1


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Iron ore.




Damn. 


Try this one then....


In the day I stand tall in a white petticoat. By evening I'm in my short black dress. What am I?


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 9, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> Try this one then....
> ...



PROSTITUTE!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> PROSTITUTE!



Nope. When I first read it, I was thinking "IT'S A TARP!", but no, it's not a tarp and it's not a prostitute.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 9, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Nope. When I first read it, I was thinking "IT'S A TARP!", but no, it's not a tarp and it's not a prostitute.



Oh now thats just boring... tarps are the best.


----------



## timbaline (Jan 9, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> When you've a mathematical fallacy?



Close... not really.

Lemme give you a hint. I heard this really bad riddle in a music theory class (dead giveaway).


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 9, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Yes, but there is a specific dollar amount written on the check.
> So no one wants to guess the actual answer?




Didn't look like anyone did this one yet.

$4


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> What English word is nine letters long, and can remain an English word at each step as you remove one letter at a time, right down to a single letter? List the letter you remove each time and the words that result at each step.



Startling.

If you remove the "l" it becomes starting.
If you remove the the second "t" it becomes staring.
If you remove the "a" it becomes string.
If you remove the "r" it becomes sting.
If you remove the "t" it becomes sing.
If you remove the "g" it becomes sin.
If you remove the "s" it becomes in.
If you remove the "n" it becomes I.

I think I wrote the correct steps. I am the riddle master.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

Say you were blindfolded and placed in front of a large bowl containing $50, $20, $10, and $5 bills. If you are allowed to take one bill at a time until you have taken four bills of the same denomination, what would be the largest amount of money you could draw?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 9, 2011)

$200?

EDIT: Well wait. Do you mean there are multiple of each dollar amount? Like 3 $50 bills, 3 $20, etc.?


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 9, 2011)

$305


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

Ding ding ding!


----------



## timbaline (Jan 9, 2011)

What goes up but never comes down?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 9, 2011)

if you eat me, you'll starve
if you drink me, you'll become thirsty
if you breath me in, you'll suffocate

what am I?


----------



## timbaline (Jan 9, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> Try this one then....
> ...



The wick of a candle.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 9, 2011)

timbaline said:


> The wick of a candle.



Yep. 

Now be honest, did you google that? Yes? Good, so did I!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 9, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> if you eat me, you'll starve
> if you drink me, you'll become thirsty
> if you breath me in, you'll suffocate
> 
> what am I?



Nothing.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> if you eat me, you'll starve
> if you drink me, you'll become thirsty
> if you breath me in, you'll suffocate
> 
> what am I?



A Mexican.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 9, 2011)

^Thin, dry, and breathless. Give me salsa and you've got a Mexi.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 9, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Nothing.



Yup.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 9, 2011)

"This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it. It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact nothing is wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it and think about it but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!"

And don't Google it.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 9, 2011)

Raped the cosmic riddle.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 9, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> "This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it. It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact nothing is wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it and think about it but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!"
> 
> And don't Google it.



Googled it: i would never have gotten that


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jan 9, 2011)

^ How peeeeculiar...


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 9, 2011)

A prison guard holds three white hats and two black hats. He blindfolds three prisoners, fits them with an assortment of the 5-total hats, and positions them such that: the prisoner in the back can see the hats of the two prisoners at the middle and at the front, the prisoner in the middle can only see the hat of the prisoner at the front, and the prisoner at the front can see no one's hat.

Upon their blindfolds being removed, the prisoner in the back is unable to identify the color of his hat after being the first asked to do so. The prisoner in the middle is also unable to identify the color of his hat after being the second asked to do so. The prisoner in the front, however, can identify the color of his hat after being the last asked to do so. Why? What color is his hat?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> "This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it. It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact nothing is wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it and think about it but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!



This paragraph does not contain the letter "e", which is the most commonly used letter in the English alphabet.

Read this one when I was a wee one. It's a good one for sure.


----------



## timbaline (Jan 9, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> "This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it. It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact nothing is wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it and think about it but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!"
> 
> And don't Google it.



Why shouldn't weeeeeeeeee Googleeeeeeeeeee it? (A friend showed me this one a while back, so I didn't Google it).


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 9, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> "This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it. It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact nothing is wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it and think about it but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!"
> 
> And don't Google it.



No commas?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

Ya'll got ninja'd hard.



GATA4 said:


> A prison guard holds three white hats and two black hats. He blindfolds three prisoners, fits them with an assortment of the 5-total hats, and positions them such that: the prisoner in the back can see the hats of the two prisoners at the middle and at the front, the prisoner in the middle can only see the hat of the prisoner at the front, and the prisoner at the front can see no one's hat.
> 
> Upon their blindfolds being removed, the prisoner in the back is unable to identify the color of his hat after being the first asked to do so. The prisoner in the middle is also unable to identify the color of his hat after being the second asked to do so. The prisoner in the front, however, can identify the color of his hat after being the last asked to do so. Why? What color is his hat?



This one is classic. I hope I'm not the only one that has heard this one.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 9, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> This paragraph does not contain the letter "e", which is the most commonly used letter in the English alphabet.
> 
> Read this one when I was a wee one. It's a good one for sure.




Yup!





timbaline said:


> Why shouldn't weeeeeeeeee Googleeeeeeeeeee it? (A friend showed me this one a while back, so I didn't Google it).


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 9, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Ya'll got ninja'd hard.
> 
> 
> 
> This one is classic. I hope I'm not the only one that has heard this one.



Because the prisoner in front is wearing all the hats.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 9, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Because the prisoner in front is wearing all the hats.



Hahaha. Noooooope.


----------



## Daiephir (Jan 9, 2011)

timbaline said:


> What goes up but never comes down?



An infinite boner


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

I will not post the answer because assuming it's the same one I'm thinking of. I want to give others a chance.

In the meantime, here's another:

If you were to step into a sealed room filled with 100% methane gas and strike a match, what would happen?


----------



## MFB (Jan 9, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I will not post the answer because assuming it's the same one I'm thinking of. I want to give others a chance.
> 
> In the meantime, here's another:
> 
> If you were to step into a sealed room filled with 100% methane gas and strike a match, what would happen?



As I sent Josh in a PM,

Flames need oxygen to survive, thus if there's no oxygen due to the gas - no flame.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

That's my boy.

How high would you have to count before you would use the letter A in the English language spelling of a whole number?


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 9, 2011)

Do "and's" count? As in decimal places, such as 0.1 (zero and one tenth) ?


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 9, 2011)

a hundred!


----------



## MFB (Jan 9, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> That's my boy.
> 
> How high would you have to count before you would use the letter A in the English language spelling of a whole number?



One thousand?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

MFB is correct again.

Decimals and fractions do not count. The number 101 would be written "one hundred one". The number 100 is simply "one hundred".

Come on, guys!

How many three cent stamps are in a dozen?


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 9, 2011)

12?  It seems so obvious that it has to be wrong.


----------



## MFB (Jan 9, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> MFB is correct again.
> 
> Decimals and fractions do not count. The number 101 would be written "one hundred one". The number 100 is simply "one hundred".



I did it in my head working with the first ten since they repeat in some way or another up until one thousand, even wrote it out just to make sure I didn't look like an ass


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> 12?  It seems so obvious that it has to be wrong.



'Atta boy. People tend to think too hard on riddles. Most people would want to say four.

Four men sat down to play,
They played all night 'til the break of day.
They played for gold and not for fun
With separate scores for everyone.
When they came to square accounts,
They all had made quite fair amounts.
Can you the paradox explain,
If no one lost, how could all gain?

I didn't write this so the second last line weirds me out, too. I would have written something like, "Explain the paradox you can".


----------



## MFB (Jan 9, 2011)

Everyone lost to someone else and thus it wasn't all taken from the same person every time?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 9, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 9, 2011)

Were they playing a game with no objective winners or losers?


----------



## MFB (Jan 9, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Were they playing a game with no objective winners or losers?



I feel like if that were the case then the riddle was false from the start since the bets would have been meaningless, what some might interpret as "for fun", which the riddle also states they aren't playing for


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 9, 2011)

It didn't say they were betting, just that they played for gold. Suppose the point of the game is to just make money. If they weren't seated to play I'd say they were four robbers.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 9, 2011)

EDIT: 'd


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 10, 2011)

You're all wrong. 

EDIT: They're musicians.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I respectfully disagree.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 10, 2011)

Still no one got the check amount right?


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 10, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> Oh come on. Here's another.
> 
> You can take away the whole and still have some left. You can take away some and still have the whole left. What is it?



Loose dirt?


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 10, 2011)

Someone solve my riddlleeeeee  



pweeeeeasee


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 10, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> Oh come on. Here's another.
> 
> You can take away the hole and still have some left. You can take away some and still have the hole left. What is it?



A donut!


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 10, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> A donut!



Thiiiink!


----------



## bostjan (Jan 11, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> A prison guard holds three white hats and two black hats. He blindfolds three prisoners, fits them with an assortment of the 5-total hats, and positions them such that: the prisoner in the back can see the hats of the two prisoners at the middle and at the front, the prisoner in the middle can only see the hat of the prisoner at the front, and the prisoner at the front can see no one's hat.
> 
> Upon their blindfolds being removed, the prisoner in the back is unable to identify the color of his hat after being the first asked to do so. The prisoner in the middle is also unable to identify the color of his hat after being the second asked to do so. The prisoner in the front, however, can identify the color of his hat after being the last asked to do so. Why? What color is his hat?



White, because he can see the two black hats that were unused?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 11, 2011)

Who is in the middle of the middle, just after the middle of the beginning, and no where in the end?


----------



## Daiephir (Jan 11, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Who is in the middle of the middle, just after the middle of the beginning, and no where in the end?



I


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 11, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Who is in the middle of the middle, just after the middle of the beginning, and no where in the end?



double-letters


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 11, 2011)

What lives in Bill's world?
Geoff lives in Bill's world.
William lives in Bill's world.
Mills live in Bill's world.
Banshees live in Bill's world.

Cats don't live in Bill's world.
George doesn't live in Bill's world.

Go!


----------



## timbaline (Jan 11, 2011)

techcoreriffman said:


> What lives in Bill's world?
> Geoff lives in Bill's world.
> William lives in Bill's world.
> Mills live in Bill's world.
> ...



Queen lives in Bill's World
Pizza lives in Bill's world
Bookkeeping is one of the best careers in Bill's world
Sadly, Punani doesn't live in Bill's World, but Pussy does!!!

(I heard this one in elementary school)


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 12, 2011)

bostjan said:


> White, because he can see the two black hats that were unused?



Noooooooope


----------



## timbaline (Jan 12, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> An infinite boner



Close, but no. If the Erection lasts for four hours or longer call 9-11 DUH!!!

Anyways it's your age.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 12, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> I



Yes I am.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 12, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Noooooooope



Ok, then white by process of elimination:

If the first two hats were black, the third guy would know his hat was white.
Since he does not know, either the hats are W/W, W/B, or B/W.

The second guy, knowing this, would know that if the front guy's hat was black, his hat would be white, so that narrows it down to W/W or W/B for the first two hats.

Knowing this, this first guy's hat is either white or white.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 12, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> double-letters




That works too, if you ignore the definite articles.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 12, 2011)

Bostjan does not live in Bill's word. 

Riddles live in Bill's world, though. 

Beef lives in Bill's world, but not pork.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 12, 2011)

Boobs are in Bill's world.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 12, 2011)

I live in Bill's world. Get me out of here, I don't like it.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 12, 2011)

I went to bill world once. It was pretty sweet.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 12, 2011)

You have ten bags of coins. Each bag contains at least ten coins, but only one bag has real gold coins in it, and the others are filled with fake gold coins, which are just as soft and weigh nearly as much as the real gold coins.

You know that all of the real gold coins are in the same bag, and you know that the real gold coins all weigh exactly 2 ounces. The fake coins weigh only 1.8 ounces.

There is a scale in the room that accepts the coins, and when a coin is inserted into the coin slot on the scale, the scale reads out the weight that is on it, but only operates for one moment, so that you cannot weigh any more coins without using another coin. The scale's coin collection device cannot tell the difference between real coins and fake ones.

You can only take one bag out of the room that has the bags and the scale in it. How do you know which bag to take?


----------



## failshredder (Jan 12, 2011)

Take a coin from each bag and use another coin from the same bag to weigh it. Or is the point not to use any of the real gold coins?


----------



## bostjan (Jan 12, 2011)

Use as few as possible. Weighing a coin from each bag would cost up to ten gold coins, depending on your luck.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 12, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Use as few as possible. Weighing a coin from each bag would cost up to ten gold coins, depending on your luck.



Actually, it'd only cost you one *real* gold coin, since all the real ones are in the same bag.

I'm thinking you could feel a 2-ounce difference in weight between the real and the fake bags.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 12, 2011)

bostjan said:


> Ok, then white by process of elimination:
> 
> If the first two hats were black, the third guy would know his hat was white.
> Since he does not know, either the hats are W/W, W/B, or B/W.
> ...



You sir, are a beast of epic proportions. I commend you.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 13, 2011)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Actually, it'd only cost you one *real* gold coin, since all the real ones are in the same bag.
> 
> I'm thinking you could feel a 2-ounce difference in weight between the real and the fake bags.



There is a faster, potentially cheaper, and faster way, though.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 13, 2011)

bostjan said:


> More difficult problem -
> 
> Two farmers take their flock of sheep to market to sell them. The number of price at which they sell each sheep is exactly equal to the number of sheep that they sell.
> 
> ...



Specifically?

It is not $4.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 14, 2011)

What is blind, deaf, mute, and limbless, but can see, hear, and communicate everything?

Also:

What is not today, but yesterdays tomorrow?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jan 15, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> What is blind, deaf, mute, and limbless, but can see, hear, and communicate everything?
> 
> Also:
> 
> What is not today, but yesterdays tomorrow?



sounds like a computer witha webcam.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 15, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> What is not today, but yesterdays tomorrow?



The future.


----------

